# Hull Groaning in the water??



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

So I described my situation in the Bragging Spot, and I might just be being paranoid but today I was fishing a flat and heard a strange groaning or creaking sound. The water was flat calm and we were moving lightly with the current. I didnt know what it was so I went ahead and headed back to the ramp, and while I was waiting to get on the trailer I heard the noise again! It sounds like a periodic low pitched groan coming from the hull when its in the water. Has anyone ever experienced this or have any insight on this?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Make Her Insurance Buy You a NEW BOAT !!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

opinion only....temperature change of the hull caused
by contact with the water. Black hull absorbs heat easily.
Heat transfers to the sealed bouyancy chambers expanding
the air trapped inside. Water cools the hull, which cools
the trapped air, which as it contracts lets different parts
of the hull move in different directions, hence the "groans".


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds complicated.
But my black hull has seen a bunch of hours on the water the past couple weeks without any groaning. 

Get it checked out thoroughly by ECC make sure nothing was screwed up upon impact!
Otherwise, have her insurance buy you a new hull. 



> opinion only....temperature change of the hull caused
> by contact with the water. Black hull absorbs heat easily.
> Heat transfers to the sealed bouyancy chambers expanding
> the air trapped inside. Water cools the hull, which cools
> ...




Or ask other IPB owners and see if their's do the same?
Could be normal?


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I tried to post this earlier but I guess it didnt turn out. The problem ended up being the motor making some wierd noises as it was cooling down! This motor is pretty much totaled and going to the dump. The sound, as I recall, was coming from the back of the boat and it was the motor reverberating through the hull so it sounded like it was coming from the water, I think the hot oil was gurgling through as it cooled, as we were having major problems this morning when it was still cold. The hull did not make any groaning noises this morning under the exact same conditions, so the motor is the only thing I could point to.

I'm taking it back to Orlando monday for repairs and hopefully soon I'll be sporting a brand new motor (i'm making insurance total this motor and I'm gonna get a surface drive!). My mom always tells me to see the silver lining, so I guess getting a brand new motor is the silver lining here!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

surface drive?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> surface drive?



Maybe a short tail mud motor?


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

surface drive!...http://www.mudbuddy.com/Videos Mud SC Style.html

Its a shaft parallel to the water utilizing a surface piercing propeller, matched with an air-cooled motor. So much for getting "too shallow" ... those pesky mud flats are no match! Of course, I wouldn't run this over a grass flat in ML or ENP, but it does work equally nicely in channels and deeper water!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

those mud buddy motor are kick a$$  me and my brother have been dreaming of one for a few years now  you'll be the envy of all the shallow water gurus up here ...... there will be NO PLACE you cant go  ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you hear the sound when shifting weight? I concur that a post accident inspection by the manufacture would be the best course of action. But it might be something as simple as a component heating or cooling thus expanding or contracting. This action could cause a groaning sound as the materials move about. The front of my house faces east. In the morning my front door makes a "pop" sound sometimes due to it heating up.

Or it could be that your stomach is telling you it's time for another KFC Double Down...  ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> there will be NO PLACE you cant go


ya' might want to rephrase that....


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

You just need the proper angle of attack, Brett.  

Straight on, looks intimidating. But follow the natural channel, and you can get in there.  (See pic below)

New boat, new mud motor, might as well beat it to death to get up in there!  lol

(don't try this)


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

haha, I wouldnt dare attempt such an oyster-crawl. My boat did get her first glimpse of oyster rash today though! :-[ nothing terrible, I tried to work my way into pellicer flats on a low tide and you can't make every turn in those tight creeks perfectly! this insurance garbage sure is a load though, they told me that they're gonna have to have an adjuster come estimate the damage instead of just letting the manufacturer handle it...great! I think I'm gonna have to end up in small claims court over this one, but I sure hope not!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

my gheenoe always [email protected]#'s and moans when I put my fat azz in it ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > there will be NO PLACE you cant go
> 
> 
> ya' might want to rephrase that....


LOL... thats nothing  you just need to get up enough speed and you'll make it thru  ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

One of these ?


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

hell yeah! surface drive...sure, anyone can slap a 50hp outboard on and go mid 40's in the channel but doing 25 mph in straight mud will get you going in all types of ways you didnt know you could!


----------

